# First Diorama



## powerian (Nov 13, 2010)

Im going to attempt to build a junkyard as my first diorama. Its going to be 1/64. I was wondering where do I get stuff like telephone poles/trees/dirt/grass/fences etc?

Thanks


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

1/64 is a weird scale so you will have to make a lot of things. It is mostly a die cast car scale and does not correlate to standard model or railroad scales. For example, HO is 1/87 and a lot of military scenery stuff is 1/72 and 1/35 and, to a lesser extent 1/48. 

For grass and natural stuff, check out Woodland Scenics for starters.


----------



## Diablo_Fire (Sep 12, 2011)

Diecast cars especially Hot Wheels can be worked with S Scale and to a smaller degree O scale. Greenlight makes a great package of shop items that you can get on Amazon and Ebay. There are also a few companies out there that make some 1/64th items. 

Check with Stangfreak he make a lot of items and sells them. As far as buildings go I use some O Scale and some S Scale and even some HO Scale. I buy the landscape mats from the hobby shop for my landscape you can make your own telephone poles and trees Gunn is a wonderfull source of information on that. He has pointed me in the direction of many how to articles on making those items. DJNICK66 is correct on the Woodland Scenies for the scenery items. 

Below are some of the items that I have and use from them. I made a junkyard that I used a Woodland Scenies Desert mat as the ground. And I have used black spray paint as the roads and now I am learning other ways of making the roads 








I'm sure everybody will agree that as long as you enjoy what you are doing and as long as you are happy with the results then that is all that maters.


----------

